# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  02/06/2011 خبر عاجل!!  اتصلات المغرب تضاعف صبيب الانترنت دون الزيادة بالفاتورة !!

## DARIFBS

_اتصلات المغرب تضاعف صبيب الانترنت دون الزيادة بالفاتورة_  :Big Grin:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الصبيب في طور التجربة , سننتضر الاعلان النهائي واخبار اخرى في القريب العاجل !

----------


## narosse27

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## amezzane

نتمنى الا يقع العكس

----------


## reda50

merciiiii

----------


## bahra45

merciiii

----------

